# Surfside Jetty December 20th Redfish and Drum Trip



## Power Fisherman (Jun 4, 2007)

Surfside Jetty December 20th Redfish and Drum Trip

With the previous weekends action being so good, we decided to make a short trip this weekend. Got a call from Fishfood and he wanted to head down to Surfside to see what the excitement was all about. Oscar was also interested in coming over and fishing for a few hours. After we got there casted the lines out and got into some nice action once again.

We fished from about midnight to dark the next day. All fish were caught on blue crab. Hope you enjoy the pictures.

Deaver


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Your just really enjoying rubbing it in our east coast faces all too much

Nice job, Guys


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

racewire20 said:


> Your just really enjoying rubbing it in our east coast faces all too much
> 
> Nice job, Guys


 Wasn't a good yr,but still got plenty of pics of fish even bigger than the reds he's got on there from the e coast,no problem there.... 

Going to move this one over to Gulf Coast forum as well,so they can see...

Nice pics....


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

Drumdum said:


> Wasn't a good yr,but still got plenty of pics of fish even bigger than the reds he's got on there from the e coast,no problem there....
> 
> Going to move this one over to Gulf Coast forum as well,so they can see...
> 
> Nice pics....


Oh, I'm just land locked and jealous right now.


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

*Chit!*

Glad somebody's catching Fish. Nice Job!


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Great work guys.


----------



## djohn10 (Dec 23, 2008)

*Location*

Noticed a couple of really nice catches at surside jetty...We try to go to the point about twice a year....Where is surfside jetty located.

Thanks

Don


----------

